

Instant WebKiosk 9.0 June 2, 2013 - JustUseLinux
http://mindblowingidea.com/distrolist/2013/06/11/instant-webkiosk-9-0-june-2-2013/
Instant WebKiosk is a suite of free and refined “live” (no installation required: boot is performed from USB keys) browser-only (only the browser interface will show up) operating systems based on Linux Debian and designed for use in web kiosks, multi-user “web workstations” (cafès, offices, schools, hotels), secure and private personal Internet browsing and digital signage deployments...<p>Brought To You First By DistroList.org, see more here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mindblowingidea.com&#x2F;distrolist&#x2F;2013&#x2F;06&#x2F;11&#x2F;instant-webkiosk-9-0-june-2-2013&#x2F;
======
JustUseLinux
Instant WebKiosk is a suite of free and refined “live” (no installation
required: boot is performed from USB keys) browser-only (only the browser
interface will show up) operating systems based on Linux Debian and designed
for use in web kiosks, multi-user “web workstations” (cafès, offices, schools,
hotels), secure and private personal Internet browsing and digital signage
deployments... Brought To You First By Distrolist.org To see the rest click
this link: [http://mindblowingidea.com/distrolist/2013/06/11/instant-
web...](http://mindblowingidea.com/distrolist/2013/06/11/instant-
webkiosk-9-0-june-2-2013/)

